# Sites Zaragoza, Spain



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Can anyone recommend any winter stopover sites near Zaragoza.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.pyreneesguide.com/cats.asp?cID=32

Try here for info. on Aragon region for skiing and sites.

Bob


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

MIKEJ said:


> Can anyone recommend any winter stopover sites near Zaragoza.


Mike,

There's not many sites open in the area in the winter except the skiing sites but have a look HERE

Safe travelling

Don


----------

